# Over-current devices - plug



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Better explain these for the young readers.

2 of them are plug fuses, and the 3rd is a minibreaker. They were screwed into what look like lamp sockets in ancient devices called fuse boxes.

They provided decent over current protection although they weren't near as fancy as the later Type S fuse. There's actually speculation Type S fuses came into being to eliminate 2 of the handier features of these devices, the ability to replace a 15 amp fuse with a 30 amp fuse and the ability to install a copper penny into the socket behind the fuse to provide unlimited current.

One handy feature of these fuses was the ability to replace a blown fuse with a lightbulb to troubleshoot the circuit and locate a short. Try that with a modern breaker panel.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Shoot Phil, by your standards I guess I am a young buckaroo even though I qualify for a cheaper cup of coffee at McDonalds...

I use one of these to achieve the same effect, but you do have to unscrew the panel cover to do it so its not as good a method I guess.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Better explain these for the young readers.
> 
> 2 of them are plug fuses, and the 3rd is a minibreaker. They were screwed into what look like lamp sockets in ancient devices called fuse boxes.
> 
> ...


Yeah those 30 amp mini breakers are popular around here in houses with fuse boxes...:laughing: feeding #14 of course...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Shoot Phil, by your standards I guess I am a young buckaroo even though I qualify for a cheaper cup of coffee at McDonalds...
> 
> I use one of these to achieve the same effect, but you do have to unscrew the panel cover to do it so its not as good a method I guess.


Don't be a sissy lick your fingers before you test to see if it is hot...:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have used pigtail lampholders and a minibreaker in parking lot handholes as a diagnostic instrument to find the light that was tripping the circuit.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

An old but very useful trick.



MDShunk said:


> I have used pigtail lampholders and a minibreaker in parking lot handholes as a diagnostic instrument to find the light that was tripping the circuit.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 25, 2011)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Better explain these for the young readers.
> 
> 2 of them are plug fuses, and the 3rd is a minibreaker. They were screwed into what look like lamp sockets in ancient devices called fuse boxes.
> 
> ...


These are ancient? Seriously?


----------

